

Great Scientist ≠ Good at Math - Adlai
http://on.wsj.com/12so4LV

======
lifeisstillgood
Sooooooooo glad EO Wilson did not get calculus at school either. Coursera
would have helped with the embarrassing sitting with students bit.

